# Hey! It's April!



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

It won't be long now...
(I hope..)
Scott


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I cant wait to see how the AFX 55 Chev and Camaro look,if there even close...I'll buy all I can get!
Dragjet Resin's


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

My distributor sent a note indicating I should get my cars around the end of the month. I'm hopeful but not holding my breath.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

mamilligan said:


> My distributor sent a note indicating I should get my cars around the end of the month. I'm hopeful but not holding my breath.


 
Well, it's end of the month plus 8, any luck?  rr


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

mamilligan said:


> My distributor sent a note indicating I should get my cars around the end of the month. I'm hopeful but not holding my breath.


Wich month?  

GP


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Which year is more like it.

Where's Tom??????

Tom.......Are you listening??????Ground control to Major Tom............. :wave:


Mike


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

A notice went out to all Round2 reps on April 5th - via email - that shipments were delayed until end of May. 

As in the past with both JL and RC2, the slot car releases have always been at least a month behind. Tom is trying but when working with factory in China or any overseas country, there will always be issues that come up and delay shipments. 

All I can say is be patient.... Look on the bright side...Just that much more time to save your money and earn interest in the bank. 

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> All I can say is be patient.... Look on the bright side...Just that much more time to save your money and earn interest in the bank.


I wish it worked that way.  With manufactures cominging out with new products(Tomy, Dash)my money tends to get spent, not saved. (I think it's a smart move by Dan to release his products just before Tom does. That way people haven't just spent all thier "hobby" money.)  

GP


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, Dash is also gettng alot of MY money as well


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

yeah , I've waited long enough too.. Dash is the REAL deal! Money is coming their way!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Check out our Future Projects section in the next few days where I'll be posting pics of some 'rough' prototypes including the Thunderbolt, Badman, a few new Lead Sleds, two new chassis and some other surprises as well...

http://www.dash-motorsports.com/future.htm

We're 'hitting our stride' with our technology and with the factory, hopefully we can start getting more products out more quickly. 

Thanks to everyone who has helped support our early releases!

Dan


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

*"Thanks to everyone who has helped support our early releases!*

*Dan"*

No, Thank you for giving us another great option for other cars to buy, esspecially for cool cars at a great price. 

Tom


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Dan, Any eta for the McLaren? Will the GRX be packaged like the Speed Racer cars? White chassis? looking forward to getting my Avantis.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

22tall said:


> Dan, Any eta for the McLaren? Will the GRX be packaged like the Speed Racer cars? White chassis? looking forward to getting my Avantis.


 My plan was to mill the McLaren and the GRX out of pearl polyester and sell them as one of a kind customs (the 'Custom Cuts' that were on the web site)... Well, my milling machine has been working 24/7 on prototypes for the past few months so I can't get to the Custom Cut project until my machine frees up (not likely anytime soon) or until I get another machine (a strong posibility in the next few months). Seeing that Round 2 is supposed to be coming out with the McLaren (sometime...) I'll probably be doing other cars before it...

Dan


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Just a bit of information from the e-mail I recieved from 1Stop Diecast. 
In the e-mail it said, Tom Lowe has just returned from China were he has just put the finishing touches on the slot car line which is now due for a mid-June release.
The e-mail also said zinc has gone from $900.00 a ton to $3200.00 a ton, and shipping cost has gone up 400%.
I thought I'd just pass this along, Randy.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi Dan, I think Tom is doing the McLaren that AFX did in the early 70s not the 90s Le Mans car. Still hope it happens sooner than later. 

Thanks again for taking on the venture of producing new bodies. Can't beat them for quality and price.

Steve


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

HEY ITS THE END OF MAY...................anyone hear anything yet?


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

What is it we are all waiting for?...An orange F & F Dodge? Or perhaps a different colored Impala.........Why not start the waiting game with the Cougar, or Torino, or even the AMX...........Those would be worth all the wait. But I guess all we can hope for is they come out in the next couple of years...................


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Ditto!


----------

